
Show HN: Home cooking recipes index with powerful filtering - hagsh
https://www.recipeify.com/
======
hagsh
Hi,

As a part of a web development workshop in University we've created Recipeify
- a recipe index with over 160K recipes from all over the web. Recipeify
provides powerful search capabilities and filtration based on you desired
ingredients, cuisines and dietary restrictions.

If you choose to login you can set dietary restrictions or forbidden
ingredients to be applied on all your searches and save your favorite recipes
to your cookbook. We also employ a recommendation engine that will provide you
with recommendations based on your saved and viewed recipes and a general
"explore" type experience full with suggestions for recipes based on
seasonality and upcoming holidays.

The entire project is open source and all the code used from backend,
frontend, to the scraper we've used is available on
[https://github.com/recipeify/Recipes](https://github.com/recipeify/Recipes).

We know that the design could be approve and would appreciate any suggestion
or comment, here, through our support tickets or straight on our Github repo.

We hope you will enjoy and get some value from using Recipeify , we had a lot
of fun creating it :)

~~~
egfx
There are too many features and the display doesn’t respond to my mobile
screen enough to make it usable.

~~~
hagsh
When you say too many features, do you mean filter fields?

And yes, I know that the mobile experience right now is far from perfect. The
app was developed primarily with desktop/laptop users in mind (so I encourage
you to test it from a larger display) but we are gonna provide better mobile
support in the near future, as you can see in our repo.

~~~
egfx
Yes too many ui elements.

------
zzo38computer
Would a SQLite virtual table be provided, so that it can be used without a web
page, and with command-line interface and stuff such as local joins and copies
and views and so on?

~~~
hagsh
The project was mostly about creating an end-to-end web app, so right now we
have no intentions providing a SQLite interface.

That being said, the recipes API which the frontend client consumes is open
and allows you to query our ElasticSearch cluster. You can have a look at the
API in the repo (We will be adding some documentation today or tomorrow) and
of course we are open for pull requests if you wish to implement such an
interface..

